# We are still incomplete . . .



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

There are still a couple people that I have invited that I haven't seen yet. Crazy Fan From Idaho and Minstrel. We'll see if they can make it.

I sure hope so!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Two great posters.

Minstrel and I used to really get into it, numerous times...a great debater, knows all the tricks!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm sure they'll make it over eventually.

BTW, L4L, check your PM's.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Crazy and I are tight so i'll drop her a message... she'll soon be on her way...

STuart


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Nice to see everyone is coming over! I'm sure that once we all get use to this site we will forget all about Fanhome. I'm happy that I get my screen name back! 

And I was just going to post about the game tonight and here I am playing with all the bells and whistles! This is truely a great site. My hat is off to the Creator(s).

:cheers: Everyone!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> This is truely a great site. My hat is off to the Creator(s).


That would be me. 

Great to have you, and all the terrific Blazer fans here...FH has a great community of Blazer fans, and for you guys to be posting here is a real treat! :yes:

:banana:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee Ron, Didn't you use to post on Hoopboards before Fanhome? I feel like I am following you around the *internet!* :laugh:

Anyhoo, great job on the board! Looks great and I am sure that I have only hit the tip of the iceburg!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yep, that's me.  And before that, I posted at OregonLive.com, until all the cretins ran me off.

I guess they have gotten better, now that they are finally registering people over there...sheesh, that was *three years ago*!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I use to post there too! I remember you, Laker Ron, right? Hey buddy, how you doin? Ron great job on the board. I'm sure that once I get some sleep and look everything over I will be wondering how I ever lived without it! You should be proud! Looks like you are growing by leaps and bounds tonight!

*BRAVO!* :yes:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I was just "Ron" on OregonLive.com, then other members used my name and posted garbage...that happened a lot in the bad old days...but I was indeed "Laker Ron" early on at HoopsBoards. 

Tonight is a good night, indeed...a powerful Portland board, to go with an incredible Chicago Bulls board, and this site is really going to turn ANOTHER corner!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I was just "Ron" on OregonLive.com, then other members used my name and posted garbage...that happened a lot in the bad old days...but I was indeed "Laker Ron" early on at HoopsBoards.
> 
> Tonight is a good night, indeed...a powerful Portland board, to go with an incredible Chicago Bulls board, and this site is really going to turn ANOTHER corner!


Yeah I am shocked at how low a post count that the Blazer board has... that will soon change...  

STuart


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If not tonight, tomorrow! You know how "WE" Blazer fans love to chit chat! :laugh:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I just got back from traveling to Portland over Christmas.

Boy am I glad to get back to IDAHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Portland was awful:

1. Rained entire time I was there. As we drove in across the Marquam Bridge in heavy traffic and a downpour, my husband muttered "I don't know how so many people ended up living in a place with so much rain." LOL!!!!

2. Air smells bad. Car exhaust had us all gagging and gasping for breath.

3. Water tastes terrible. Chlorine and fluoride are not natural components of the water I drink over here.

But....................

PORTLAND HAS THE MOST TERRIFIC BASKETBALL TEAM IN THE NBA!!!!!!!!!!

I hate Portland, but I LOVE my Blazers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the invite over here, L4L.

(Too bad they don't allow room for my whole screen name. I had to shorten it, but that's what everyone calls me anyway.)


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

*Goodness*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be me.
> ...


A Laker fan created this board and we Blazer fans are rushing to join? What's next, God is a Laker fan, too?  

Playin' with ya, Ron. Great job with the board. Appreciated!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Ron is my Hero!


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I can't tell you how pleasant it is to see everyone over here! I registered quite a while ago (strangely, about when my company restricted access to FH) but the Blazer board here was dead. IMO, the NBA board is already better than the FH NBA board!

L4L, thx for the heads up!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*I could use a Minsteral and Laker Ron DEBATE!*

Those were classics! How about it guys?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> (Too bad they don't allow room for my whole screen name. I had to shorten it, but that's what everyone calls me anyway.)


Sorry about that, I hadn't realized that had been changed.

I just changed it to 21 characters, which would allow your name length. If you want, I can change it to "Crazy Fan from Idaho" or "Crazy Fan From Idaho" (the f is capitalized in the second one).

Let me know.

I'm going to work now, so I'll get to it later this evening if you wish to have it changed.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: I could use a Minsteral and Laker Ron DEBATE!*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Those were classics! How about it guys?


I don't know if I have the energy for it anymore! :laugh: 

What we really have to do is get "RobVegas" from the old HoopsBoards/FanHome to debate with this guy...they really went at it over and over...it was hilarious, drove all the moderators nuts.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

Say, whatever happened to RobVegas? It was definately fun to see both of those guys went at it.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*ey, ripct....*

When are you gonna start posting your game over here? I'd like to see you cut& paste the Chicago game right now.

Even though it's now a bit convoluted, I think the game will work out just fine in the end. We'll all end up over here, anyway!

Thanks for doing this for us - it's a LOT of fun! (besides, I was making a bit of a run)


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

LOL!! I just saw that you already did. Missed it, sorry.

Thanks!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

What about therealspeed? Where is that maniac? 

STuart


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Here I am!*

Back to "Speed"

Maniac? How about Fanatic? That's where the word fan comes from.

Go Blazers


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Here I am!*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Back to "Speed"
> 
> Maniac? How about Fanatic? That's where the word fan comes from.
> ...


Thats what I meant, I swear... anyhow I meant "maniac" in the most endearing of terms... no offense speedy.

STuart


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

What about RG? Has anyone talked to him? 

*Ron* - I missed ya, even if you are one of them!  

What a wonderful site you've put together. You've done an excellent job. I'm not as active as I used to be, but drop me a line if you need any help.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I was wondering too Crimson...

Did RG come aboard already? Send him an invite.... 

Chemistry major?

I am sending an invitation to Presutagus at work...

and I just PM'd RG on FH...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, I hadn't realized that had been changed.
> ...


Crazy Fan From Idaho, please. 

(I know it looks weird with the preposition capitalized, but I like it that way.)

Thanks a bunch for changing it for me, Ron. I am loving this site!!! 

Thanks, also, to all the regulars here that are making us FanHomers feel so welcome. I already can tell this is going to be a terrific board!!!!

Go Blazers!
Go Sabonis!!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice work, Ron. I'm glad to have such a nice board and all the great posters I'm accustomed to chatting with plus, I assume, others that weren't from FH originally.

It's a shame FanHome is dying such a slow, lingering death...but this place makes up for it. Plus, Pippen and T-Mac, my two favourite players, are featured in the site's banner. Just another reason to like the site. 

If the Blazers' and Bulls' boards are currently the biggest, tonight should be quite a post explosion for the forum...the Blazers and Bulls plays each other.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome, Minstrel, a real treat to have such a great poster part of our community.

I have now changed your name, Crazy Fan From Idaho.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crimson the Cat</b>!
> What about RG? Has anyone talked to him?
> 
> *Ron* - I missed ya, even if you are one of them!
> ...


Thanks, Crimson...actually, it's up to you...we probably don't need an extra Portland mod at this point, but if you want to be one, just let me know, and we'll hook you up. I extended the same offer to ripct, but ripct rather just post, and that's fine with us.

Whatever you want to do.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Also, I should note, in my old age, I've lost the kind of energy necessary to do long, unending battle with Lakers fans the likes of Ron or RobVegas. So, don't count on seeing any of those old wars flame up again. 

However, I might still have a spirited word in me, now and then. I'll try and keep up with the whipper-snappers.

I still shudder thinking of that long battle, involving many posters, over the meaning of the word "intelligence" with BlazerInsider.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I have now changed your name, Crazy Fan From Idaho.


Thanks! 

I always thought crazyfanfromidaho looked like a word in a foreign language........Lithuanian, perhaps.


----------

